# What's your ACNL pet peeve?



## mayorvanessa (Feb 1, 2014)

1. It annoys me when you lay down patterns you have to keep them in your inventory, otherwise you'll have to make a 2nd character and re-lay your paths all over again. 

2. Having to go through the long conversations when you enter the stores. 

3. Grass wear. Enough said.


----------



## Ceres (Feb 1, 2014)

Whenever I try to pick something up by a path... my character makes sure to do a 180 and remove the path instead. So then I have to go on my other character to fix it =_=

Also... when you're watering flowers and you aim for the space with the most coverage but your character decides on a different spot to water, thats pretty annoying.


----------



## harime (Feb 1, 2014)

When I water my flowers but it does that auto-turn to the other one. Ugh.
Picking up a path that your other character laid down. Double Ugh.

The most common one: To place PWP's where I want them to but I can't because something is "too close" UGGGHHH


----------



## jolokia (Feb 1, 2014)

I become enraged whenever I'm diving and a large shadow spawns out of bounds behind the ropes. It seems to ALWAYS happen when I'm diving for scallops - I'll see three or more that I KNOW are scallops spawn out of bounds before I finally get one that's accessible. I even try to swim well away from the ropes to stop it happening but it still does!

Also, ugh, store conversations. Worse when you have TIY, see something on the middle floor and go back down to check the catalog to see if you already have it. Then you go back up again and he does the conversation AGAIN! I was just HERE! augh


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 1, 2014)

Everyone of you already mentioned the problem I am facing too. Yeap right!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

Like you said, grass wear.
I hate it.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 1, 2014)

Grass wear makes me flinch. At first I couldn't care less but now I have paths I cannot STAND grass wear >:C


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

A pet peeve is something that bothers you that doesn't normally bother people. Grass wear isn't one as it is a common dislike for most ACNL players.

My pet peeve is load time. Even though it lasts for just 1.5~ seconds, I can't stand it! That's why my house is like barely finished lol


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Placing PWPs, 'nuff said.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

Villagers moving onto my path and hybrids


----------



## cheezu (Feb 1, 2014)

What the OP mentioned and also the fact that villagers you're good friends with tend to want to leave the most. I think we should have a little more control over that because running around town making sure someone you want doesn't want to leave is quite frustrating.


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Rocks...Always getting in the way and I have to think of a way to divert my paths around them...
But the most annoying thing right now,,,
Well, I browse the forums on my ipad, so I keep the sound on on my 3ds, and I keep my town in summer, and right now I keep having cicadas everywhere,,, have you ever heard a worse sound in your life? Let me do an impersonation
"MEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEPP MEEEP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP"


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Feb 1, 2014)

pet peeves??

when villagers wont ask a task of you oh gosh
i talked to bam for 30 minutes and all he did was ask me if i was a happy tourist and talk about his "rippling muscles",, what a dork


----------



## Kahzel (Feb 1, 2014)

that the same villager pings to move, but you don't want him to move.


Got Coach to ping me to move out 4 TIMES STRAIGHT! A FRICKING COACH MOVEOUT POKER HAND. Why can't it be Paula?

Oh, and when a villager you want to move out finally pings but then you realize the friendship is not enough so they stay anyways. I just HATE that.


----------



## Anya (Feb 1, 2014)

Grass wear, and how long the NPC dialogue is for no reason. >:C What bothers me lately is how much Isabelle talks when you boot the game. LET ME IN, ALREADY. And when I'm shaking my trees at the start of the day and picking fruit up, "Uh-oh, your pockets are full!" That message is needlessly long too. >:v And we really really need a separate bag for tools and crap.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 1, 2014)

MAIL-------I hate it, Its a pain in the butt!
-Imaginary Mom & Dad that don't care enough to visit but send you useless junk in the mail???
-Ordering from nooks!  I don't want my items shipped to me!  Why can't I pick up my order at the store?
-Villagers who like to try and plot on my paths!  There are several other good spots for them to place there homes, but no right in front of my cafe seems like a lovely spot.


----------



## JackoCFC (Feb 1, 2014)

Sansa22 said:


> MAIL-------I hate it, Its a pain in the butt!
> -Imaginary Mom & Dad that don't care enough to visit but send you useless junk in the mail???
> -Ordering from nooks!  I don't want my items shipped to me!  Why can't I pick up my order at the store?
> -Villagers who like to try and plot on my paths!  There are several other good spots for them to place there homes, but no right in front of my cafe seems like a lovely spot.



Yeah my new villager just moved right infront of the re-tail shop -_-

Mine is when wanting to go to the high street and suddenly a train decides to come and closes the gate.


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 1, 2014)

Surprised no one's mentioned the limited amount of inventory. I wish they'd give you more.


----------



## gingypie (Feb 1, 2014)

ROCKS RUINING MY TOWN SET UP!!! Also mail.. it's so annoying you can't throw it all away and there's only ten slots.. why can't there be an easier way to order from the catalog??


----------



## pinkx2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Grass Wear  I hate it SO BAD.


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 1, 2014)

Frankly, I think ACNL is just an unpolished game. Its understandable because Animal Crossing is a big game, but it seems the devs even looked over glaring issues I see with the basic mechanics and structure.

-Trees are not 3D Models, they are flat 2D images. You can see this when you go onto the beach and look at the bottom of one.

-When I'm fishing it always feels like I just miss the fish I'm trying to obtain.

-Theres nothing to do at night

-Some furniture items like dressers you can put small objects on, but other ones that seem like you could you just cant! Stupid Cabana Dresser..

-Grass Wear

-Limited Villager Interaction. After about a week you've heard everything the villagers have to say

-No main street customization

-No telling what you've already donated to the museum in your Encylopedia

-Still can't decide where houses go without exploiting the new character feature

-Villagers who are flat out disgusting to look at

-Lack of foreign events in the NA version and vice versa. We could use a little culture you know!

-Dr. Shrunk still looks nothing like what he is supposed to be

-The fun stories characters had about their pasts are removed for the most part

-The freedom of where you can place PWP's is painfully limited and its very difficult to get it where you want

-Fruits dont automatically stack

-You cant stack fruit while managing your closet

-Some items I believe should be able to be stacked, like god forsaken snowflakes

-Still no use of the touch screen to customize your house or even town. Seriously, organizing my house or even museum exhibits feels like a terrible block arranging puzzle!

-No way to remove rocks

-You have to rid of every single path tile manually 

-Limited Inventory 

-The villagers you're friends with most are the ones most eager to leave

-No places to experience Winter, Fall or Spring even when you are not in those months

-You cant queue villagers you may want in the future

*sigh* I could probably write a 50 page essay on all the problems and nitpicks I have with this game.


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Feb 1, 2014)

does anyone else hate when fish bite one time and swim away?? ?


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 1, 2014)

vintage-rabbit said:


> does anyone else hate when fish bite one time and swim away?? ?


yes. it always catches me out urgh.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 1, 2014)

1. not being able to plant bushes next to rivers/ponds and cliffs
2. Isabel giving "the state of the town" address everytime you start up the game
3. having to go through the same conversation at a shop
4. villagers that like you asking to move out


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 1, 2014)

Samus said:


> Frankly, I think ACNL is just an unpolished game. Its understandable because Animal Crossing is a big game, but it seems the devs even looked over glaring issues I see with the basic mechanics and structure.
> 
> -Trees are not 3D Models, they are flat 2D images. You can see this when you go onto the beach and look at the bottom of one.
> 
> ...



That...that was beautiful... you covered everything I wanted to say


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's some more:
4. chicken, rats, and gorilla villagers
5. only able to let 3 people in your town
6. no back up save file so any technical mistake can corrupt your game
7. Timmy and Tommy selling crap I already have
8. not being able to change your town name


----------



## Nihlus (Feb 1, 2014)

Accidently hitting villagers with a net or shovel when I'm *pretty* sure I'm stood close enough to them, and various fish-getting-away grumbles xD


----------



## LuigiDM (Feb 1, 2014)

when they tell me I've been playing too much. also, put me down for inventory space as well as that tiny wallet.


----------



## juneau (Feb 1, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Also, ugh, store conversations. Worse when you have TIY, see something on the middle floor and go back down to check the catalog to see if you already have it. Then you go back up again and he does the conversation AGAIN! I was just HERE! augh



Thiiis. I also hate how Tortimer has to explain the rules of tours every time, just let me get my damn medals already. You know how some games give the tutorial once, then ask whether you want to hear it subsequent times? They should do something like that. There's just too much unnecessary talking in the game in general.


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 1, 2014)

When you order items you have to click "read" on every single letter even tho you know it says the same thing for the millionth time.

What everybody else said.

Also, that mailbox annoying jangling sound when I walk by a secondary characters house.  Bugs the heck out of me.


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 1, 2014)

Uhg yes. Whenever I'm checking my TIYs stuff for Paper, Music and Wallpaper/Flooring he always says "OH WELL CHECK OUR OTHER WARES THEN". Just SHUT UP! DX Also when you talk to the Nooklings directly they say something and then you get the menu options. It makes redeeming fortunes in bulk a complete nightmare.


----------



## lilylily (Feb 1, 2014)

- accidentally removing paths when trying to pick something up
- villager "a" pinging you while talking to villager "b"; not being able to make villager "b" shut up fast enough, so villager "a" stops trying to get your attention
- bushes not "jumping" into the holes i dug for them but instead dropping to the floor and start growing in the spot i stood, even though i'm standing right in front of said hole
- deep sea creatures escaping by swimming behind that rope-thingie
- accidentally clicking too fast and inviting an unwanted villager to stay instead of waving him goodbye *facepalm*


----------



## toastia (Feb 1, 2014)

ugghhh villagers.....


----------



## beffa (Feb 1, 2014)

NPC's such as nat/redd/katrina appearing in your plaza and removing all your paths there


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 1, 2014)

- Conversations in the stores 
- Placement of PWP's
- Placement of villagers houses ( you don't even know how many villagers moved onto my hybrids ) 

I could name many more, but i just can't think right now.


----------



## LuigiDM (Feb 1, 2014)

speaking of shop convos, I lose patients with porter. one of my old mmo complaints were always about how many times I had to click yes/agree to get online.


----------



## PumpkinPie (Feb 1, 2014)

I hate that the snow stays so long in the game when it should be grass by now, and rocks. :3


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

>Grass Wear
>Grass Wear
>Villager Placements
>PWP Placements

The two Grass Wears were intentional.;


----------



## kittenskittens (Feb 1, 2014)

Grass wear and when fruit disappears underneath patterns or flowers. 


*Town Name:* Skyvale 

*Dream Address:* 7500-3088-8022


----------



## TeeTee (Feb 1, 2014)

Pet peeve... the smugs. xD I think they get around a lot and they probably carry some sort of STD. lol My favorite villager Lopez will cry if he saw my response to this topic!


----------



## Brendino (Feb 1, 2014)

Grass wear is a big one, along with the limited wallet and inventory space. As it is, I try and keep a majority of my tools attached to letters so they aren't taking up inventory space, but it's a pain if you see a bug or fish that you want to catch, and you have to go through the process of getting it from the letter and equipping it, rather than just pressing left or right on the D-Pad.


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, and one last thing. Animal Crossing New Leaf is designed around the assumption that you treat all your villagers nicely and like to consistently rotate villagers. If you don't rotate your villagers or keep a good amount of each type then there is no way you can get every public works project. Villagers only move if you are good to them, its just terrible design :/


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2014)

i hate that the villagers i pa attention to want to move. and not the ones i ignore and hate.


----------



## Seravee (Feb 2, 2014)

PWP placement, grass wear, Kapp'n giving me lip every time I don't wanna hear his song, lack of inventory space, accidentally removing a tile of path, and NPC conversations - supposedly you're supposed to be able to casually pick up the game for like 5 minutes a day, but all that time is taken up just loading and going through those store conversations over and over for any little thing you do =3=


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 2, 2014)

Why do the Shopkeepers stalk me like a common thief and engage me in the SAME conversation every time I enter or leave. Agh! Why Nintendo? What's the use? :/


----------



## Hot (Feb 2, 2014)

1. The grass wear
2. That big part in the river
3. The fact that all of the animal personalities (Smug, Uchi, Grumpy etc.) say the exact same thing


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 2, 2014)

i hate that villagers seem to try and leave my town so frequently. in the past week i've had villagers try to leave like, 3 days in a row... and i hate having to talk to villagers just to find out if anyone's moving and leaving to go through the same repeated dialogue 10+ times just to make sure nobody's going. i wish it was like wild world and you could talk villagers out of leaving when they were in boxes.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 2, 2014)

... What? You could do that in WW? I NEVER KNEW! D:


----------



## Lennox (Feb 2, 2014)

Wahh the rocks are in the way of my path :/ and villager moved into my orchard lol

Whenever an event happens on town square like redds or Groundhog Day and it takes me path off of town square grrr. 

Diving gets me frustrated pretty quickly lol


----------



## cheezu (Feb 2, 2014)

Peegeray said:


> i hate that villagers seem to try and leave my town so frequently. in the past week i've had villagers try to leave like, 3 days in a row... and i hate having to talk to villagers just to find out if anyone's moving and leaving to go through the same repeated dialogue 10+ times just to make sure nobody's going. i wish it was like wild world and you could talk villagers out of leaving when they were in boxes.



I never played WW but they should definitely bring back this option!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 2, 2014)

One major thing for me is dead spots. I hate them! They've ruined countless ideas of landscaping in my town. T-T


----------



## Carissa (Feb 2, 2014)

SliceAndDice said:


> Why do the Shopkeepers stalk me like a common thief and engage me in the SAME conversation every time I enter or leave. Agh! Why Nintendo? What's the use? :/



This omg its so annoying whenever I go through the levels of T&T emporium they always say the same dialogue -_-
& it also annoys that you can only have 99k on you and the rest of them has to go in bags in your inventory ! I don't see the point and it just takes up space


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 2, 2014)

ok... got another one that really annoys me. when there are random dead spots in town where bushes just refuse to grow even though you don't have too many bushes in a row.





like right here. these two spots always die and it just makes my paths look ugly. (dunno if i'm just doing something wrong and there aren't actually dead spots though...)


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 2, 2014)

Lets see... grass wear, dead spots, placing pwps, villagers running, villagers pinging me to ask what I think their favorite color of flower is, Gracie not visiting my town, when random frickin villagers from my friends towns move in... I think that's it.
Edit: Oh, and whenever I TT and one of my favorite villagers decides to be in boxes.


----------



## estypest (Feb 2, 2014)

Current pet peeve is the repetitive dialogue of all and any of my villagers, ugh, just had to take a moment on wild world to get some snappy interaction with villagers!


----------



## Rolltide4900 (Feb 2, 2014)

The villagers don't know what ur saying in letters 

A few days ago Naomi showed me a letter from her last town and it said "I hate u ur stupid" and she was all excited about it XD


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 2, 2014)

Villagers being able to move in pretty much anywhere. >.>


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 2, 2014)

That there is only 10 QR Code spaces and to make more you have to create another villager to use their spots and that you have to befriend sable all over again just to be able to use the dang sewing machine...... 

This seriously pisses me off I already have the sewing machine we shouldn't have to be BFF's for me to use it...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2014)

While it's nice not having to water your flowers all the time, or having to deal with weeds less frequently, the overabundance of flowers caused by the Beautiful Town Ordinance gets a little annoying sometimes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 2, 2014)

i HATE having only 10 QR slots 

All 40 of my slots are paths, and i have no room left for creativity :'(


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

The fact that the mail isn't on the top screen bothers me. I have my entire mail storage full and if the mail was just on the top screen, then I could take screenshots of them instead of keeping all the ones I like. I don't have a camera to use other than my 3DS. I had other cameras, but they stopped working or their lens got ruined so everything is always blurry.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 2, 2014)

Lyle-he NEVER shuts up!
Reese folllowing me around retail
PWP placement(if there's a bloody rock in the way we should be able to break it)
Villager house placement(we should get to choose this)
Lack of bag space and item stacking
It makes zero sense that the people who like you most want to leave the most(it should be the exact opposite)
I hate that we have to read the mail before we can delete it(even if its a furniture order)
When villager a says villager b wants to move but villager b refuses to talk about it
Everyone wants pwps but I am the only one who pays for them
When someone runs up to you desperate for some item you have only to put it in retail 2 days later
That the one item in a villagers house you want is the one item they refuse to part with every time
When someone asks me to get them something(like fruit) and then disappears when you try to bring it to them
Why can't we just get petition signatures in our own freakin town? Are your neighbors not good enough?


----------



## Natzeky (Feb 2, 2014)

Grass wear and the Stalker sellers, they can't leave you alone for one second! DX


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 3, 2014)

Peegeray said:


> ok... got another one that really annoys me. when there are random dead spots in town where bushes just refuse to grow even though you don't have too many bushes in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate dead spots too! Planned to line my paths with pine trees and azalea bushes but the 12/13th one died


----------



## Kindra (Feb 3, 2014)

I can handle grass wear.
Permanent dirt spots, on the other hand ...


----------



## Ante87 (Feb 3, 2014)

Grass Wear... and the diving mechanics can make me furious.


----------



## Sidewalk (Feb 3, 2014)

Need to click 5 times and go through the same long conversation if i wana buy 5 wrapper !Why cant i select the quantity that i want?

And for the sake of everything that is blue, stack them up!


----------



## GuruGuru214 (Feb 3, 2014)

When I get a new move-in and have to re-plant fruit trees.  My whole town is fruit trees, so it's inevitable.

When I buy fortune cookies and I get another freaking Pikmin hat.  But I just have to get one more Metroid before I quit buying cookies.

And this isn't exactly a pet peeve about the game exactly, or about other players because I have no problem with people who want to do this, but the idea of my own town being wall-to-wall flowers.  If that's the sort of thing you enjoy in your Animal Crossing game, more power to you, and I'll totally respect that and not run while I'm in your town, but the idea of my own town being like that is just suffocating to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The diving, because they ALWAYS disappear or go beyond the border out in the sea. Come on game.

Also that you need to wait a day for house renovations and that you can't get multiple a day.


----------



## momayo (Feb 3, 2014)

ROCKS. And, almost just as annoying, Isabelle's myriad restrictions on PWP placement. 

Trellis-lined path, you were just a dream I was never meant to fulfill :c


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, I agree on the PWP crap >_>

Also that the game more or less forces you to check everyday or you will lose a villager... "Oh you forgot to play yesterday? Tough ******* (your favorite villager) is moving tomorrow!"


----------



## Splinter (Feb 3, 2014)

This is more of a community thing than a game specific, but the word "dreamies" makes me cringe.


----------



## effluo (Feb 3, 2014)

The inability to move rocks or pay for removal is just.. I hate it so much..

Also really hate that the button to pick up items is the same button to erase a path... Just.. Why?!


----------



## babytchi (Feb 3, 2014)

cheezu said:


> What the OP mentioned and also the fact that villagers you're good friends with tend to want to leave the most. I think we should have a little more control over that because running around town making sure someone you want doesn't want to leave is quite frustrating.


 I agree, we should have more control. someone on tumblr once suggested that we should be able to give friendship bracelets or something to ensure that certain villagers can't leave.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 3, 2014)

Items like golden axes where it takes an incredibly long and tedious time to get the item and then when you finally get it you have no use for it anymore because you had use for it months before you ever needed it. You literally have to get pretty darn lucky and get a silver axe spawn at island shop or spending months trying to get the golden axe that you will only need for 1 day (unless you have perfect fruit even then only used every once in a while) Why do axes even break anyways and not the other tools? 

How does hitting my shovel with a rock repeatedly not warrant my shovel breaking but an axe can barely handle 3 trees before it crumbles to dust? UGH

Edit: friendship bracelets are a FANTASTIC idea and should be implemented as fast as someone can say syrup waffle frenzy!


----------



## GuruGuru214 (Feb 3, 2014)

Splinter said:


> This is more of a community thing than a game specific, but the word "dreamies" makes me cringe.



Oh god, I hadn't even thought about that, but me too.  I can mostly deal with other people saying it, but I can't.  I tried once, but I can't.  I'll always lengthen it to "dream villager".


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate it when people visit my town and pick up my clover weeds. I like to leave them there for decoration since they don't affect the perfect town status, I also use a lot of 4 leaf clovers to decorate my town and I don't want them to take them D8


----------



## meo (Feb 3, 2014)

Trying to buy bulk wrapping paper and having to go through the same dialogue every single time.
When you give a villager a really nice shirt and they change into the most ugly shirt possible instead...and then you notice or 2-3 other villagers copied them and are wearing it too...  Apollo, I bought you that gracie tuxedo for a reason and it's not so you can regift it to me five minutes later.

Getting the same campers multiple times...Pate, you're cute but, I didn't invite you the other two times you were here last week for a reason.

When I see a villager and stop to talk to them and then out of nowhere another has the "ping" and runs up to me...so I frantically try to get out of my current conversation thinking the other may be trying to move away...only so they can say, "help me change my catchphrase you changed yesterday...".


----------



## Bui (Feb 3, 2014)

Permanent dirt spots, dead spots where trees or bushes don't grow, PWPs always being too close to something (especially when placing bridges), brushing away paths when you are trying to pick up an item, and villagers plopping their house wherever they feel like it.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 3, 2014)

skweegee said:


> Permanent dirt spots, dead spots where trees or bushes don't grow, PWPs always being too close to something (especially when placing bridges), brushing away paths when you are trying to pick up an item, and villagers plopping their house wherever they feel like it.



OMG RIGHT?! At least in New Leaf, there was no such thing as grass wear and there were set zones where villagers could move. I HATE that they can just plop down anywhere and erase months of hard work breeding, growing and placing paths.

And I definitely love the friendship bracelet idea. I have lost two of my favorite villagers now because they packed up without ever giving me ANY indication they wanted to leave, and even though I speak to every single villager every day, none of them told me "so and so is thinking about moving" etc. I don't have the slightest clue why Nintendo is so bone-headed as to make it so that once they're packed up, it's already the point of no return. Screw that! I lost my precious Julian! ;;

What the heck were they THINKING?!


----------



## Marina The Queena (Feb 3, 2014)

Tiny said:


> When I water my flowers but it does that auto-turn to the other one. Ugh.
> Picking up a path that your other character laid down. Double Ugh.
> 
> The most common one: To place PWP's where I want them to but I can't because something is "too close" UGGGHHH




UGH apparently EVERYTHING is too close to EVERYTHING else in my town. Sometimes I just wanna tell Isabelle off sometimes. Like, "Hon, I love you. But you better back up cause I'm the Mayor and I'll put it wherever I want!"


----------



## Oblivion9312 (Feb 3, 2014)

mayorvanessa said:


> 1. It annoys me when you lay down patterns you have to keep them in your inventory, otherwise you'll have to make a 2nd character and re-lay your paths all over again.



This. SO MUCH THIS. I initially laid down my path using my mayor before I knew that they would change if I wasn't holding the patters anymore. This is such a stupid mechanic. Also,

Placing PWPs is the worst. Dangit, Isabel, I want the log bench and bonfire close to the campsite. She makes me spread them out so far that those 3 PWPs alone take up like a whole side of the map!

Being unable to control where villagers move in is also a huge pain, and it could have been so easy to fix. As the mayor I should be able to designate certain areas for houses. The signs that marked where villagers would live in old AC games could have easily been made into PWPs that we could place wherever we wanted someone to move in.

The rule for how many bushes/trees can be placed in a row and how they can't be next to PWPs is another big one. I understand its purpose, but it really restricts landscaping.

Probably the biggest one is campsite mechanics. Whenever I have room I almost never get campers, and when I do they're always like the same hideous 3. Chow, Beardo, Hans, GO AWAY. Then, as soon as my town is full, here comes Rosie, Whitney, Ankha, and every other possibly desirable villager.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 3, 2014)

Trying to trap a character to get PWP requests but YOU KEEP TALKING TO THEM INSTEAD UGHHHHHH


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Amykins (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned it, but I don't see why we can't move certain buildings like the campsite or Resetti's HQ. It's just a campsite and a manhole cover, why can't we move those? And for that matter why are we stuck with just one of the two police station designs? What if I want to change my town from modern-looking to more rustic? Too bad, I'm stuck with the shiny metal one.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 5, 2014)

The constant beeping on mailbox if you don't pick up or those of extra characters you rarely open.


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 5, 2014)

Store enter/exit conversations, a villager pinging while you are talking to another villager and the one you are talking to wont stop babbling and you miss out on the ping, and Isabel explaining to you in excruciating detail why you cannot place a public works project in a particular spot every time you are too close to something else.  If I'm trying to squeeze something into a tight space, just tell me it wont fit so i can move a square over and try again.  I don't need to be reminded of exactly how much room i need every single time it wont fit.  At least have a grid system or something.

Also having to choose between Booker and Copper.  I want them both!


----------



## DJjeff20 (Feb 5, 2014)

THE GRASS EROSION! THE DAMN GRASS EROSION! WHY!? ~_~


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 6, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

DJjeff20 said:


> THE GRASS EROSION! THE DAMN GRASS EROSION! WHY!? ~_~



Because Nintendo has bad ideas.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

^true shiet.

Also 99% of the bad layouts..I mean we don't want a villager in the far right/left corner ffs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Also that your Dream address can change if it "lags" sorry nintendo i have better **** to do than make a new sig everyday


----------



## irisubunny (Feb 6, 2014)

Peegeray said:


> ok... got another one that really annoys me. when there are random dead spots in town where bushes just refuse to grow even though you don't have too many bushes in a row.



yep i hate that also. my last town looked awful because there were some areas that i couldn't plant a bush at and i got so frustrated, haha. it ruined the perfect row of bushes when there was just some random area without one, so i just put it as some kind of exit way.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 6, 2014)

when i forget to pick up a beehive and i get stung by bees.
so annoying.


----------



## Teru (Feb 6, 2014)

These are my pet peeves based on the old DS version I also played:

*Touchscreen *- You can only use the stylus to manage it. Selling items is more tiring on the larger XL screen and you can no longer have 100% accuracy when pattern-making (used to be able to use DPad in ACWW).

*CirclePad *- It's harder to adjust your direction when fishing/digging/watering than it was with the DPad on the DS.

*Watering *- Dude, what's with turning 90 degrees and watering a completely wrong spot? What's the point?

*Fish *- can no longer see from the sides of their heads. Their eyes have all migrated to the front only. 

*Blathers *- No longer accepts unidentified fossils within the Donation dialogue. Now he just laughs at you when you have nothing to donate, and then kicks you out of the dialogue menu so you have to talk to him all over again.

*Isabelle *explaining PWP dimensions - You're a sweetheart but until now I haven't worked out  what your explanations mean. Please stop telling me.

*Furniture *- If two items are touching diagonally, it blocks you from placing an item in the space behind/between them. It was never a problem in ACWW. 

*Furniture *- The game is much more sensitive of when you accidentally stand a bit in the space you plan to place an item. In ACWW you just slide out of the way automatically.

*Winter *- Where are my purple winter trees? D:

*NPCs *- Where are all your backstories? T_T

*The Crankies* - have lost their bite.

*Lyle *- Shut up.


I BET there will be more.

Oh and not a pet peeve but this would be really nice: 

- The game tells you when your pockets become full (NOT after they are already full and you try to put a 17th item in).

- A shortcut to select your entire inventory when selling.


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hmm...
1 - grass wear - blah
2 - diving and it goes out of bounds JUST BEFORE you get to it
3 - not having a perfect, even path
4 - my almost non-existing pwp requests
5 - "you are too close to the ____ to place the ____." I just want a bench and streetlight side by side. STOP BEING DIFFICULT!


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

Teru said:


> *Fish *- can no longer see from the sides of their heads. Their eyes have all migrated to the front only.



Omg I HATE that! I can't tell you how many times I've lined up a cast only for the fish to ignore it, even though it's right in their %*@#$*@ face!


----------



## Farobi (Feb 9, 2014)

People indirectly ruining my business. I know how it all started but I'm not one who wants to cause drama.


----------



## CookieAvalityMon (Feb 9, 2014)

When I try to plant flowers or patterns and put them in the wrong place. Also when I accidentally hit Y to get rid of stuff >.>


----------



## ZeldaFan (Feb 9, 2014)

-Grass wear
-Villagers moving on top of your perfect fruit trees


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Dream Suite, because it keeps changing my adress every. single. f***ing time.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll add one more...

When your least favorite villager FINALLY tells you s/he is going to move out, and thesn s/he says that s/he is not going to because of something-or-other...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 9, 2014)

When your favorite villager decides to move... then you press B and realize "Wait... THE B BUTTON IS THE ONE THAT SAYS ITS OKAY TO MOVE!" and then you have to reset or talk to the a zillion times a day to make them change there mind.


----------



## Celes (Feb 9, 2014)

1. Grass wear >.<
2. When you accidentally shake the tree and one fruit disappears on your path. 
3. When villagers keep repeating the same thing. xc


----------



## mau5girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Aside from the obvious, I HATE the fact that pine trees can't be planted in the south. Like, why not?! My forest looks kinda stupid because the pine trees just fade out halfway down on account of the fact that they will not grow. >.>


----------



## ellemacc (Feb 9, 2014)

-Items not being able to fall on top of paths.
-Villager house placement.
My path layout is terrible because *7 *villagers decided to crowd around right next to the Town Hall. I don't have any pictures, but the only people nowhere near it are Lopez and Ruby, who just plopped their houses right in the corner of my map, far away from everyone else. >.>


----------



## Anya (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't like how you can't place a block of path right in front of a house or building door. Like...why? D: It kinda ruins the illusion..


----------



## estypest (Feb 9, 2014)

I might be repeating myself, but it will be pertinent to my point.. having a spent a bit of time cycling my second town today I second my pet peeve of the repetitive dialogue of the villagers -__- Their dialogue/interactions seem really watered down compared to the only other game I played (Wild World) 

Yes I know i'm looking as cool as a number of cucumbers. yes i am a bell hoarder. yes we do need more dancing. yes i am a bell hoarder.


----------



## Myuz (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have this thing where I buy a massive amount of wrapping paper when it's half price at Nooklings. And that conversation that might lead into teaching me how to use it is kinda annoying. Then I resort to buying massive amounts of letter paper. ; v ;

Another thing is when I can't seem to put an alt character's house where I want it when there's clearly enough space to stick it there. But no... there has to be more than enough space for Nook to comply with my wishes.

And then... when villagers place or pick up flowers. Like... please don't put a yellow roses in my batch of white roses please, I'm looking at you. Or please don't come over to my batch of purple roses and pick it up, please don't... I MADE THAT FLOWER. Or once, I witnessed, or maybe I'm thinking too much, a villager relocating a flower. Villagers, please don't play with my flowers.


----------



## 2toony4me (Feb 9, 2014)

When you need a specific villager for something and have to search everywhere for them. >_<
The huge change with Crankies. When I first played New Leaf I was pretty shocked to see them actually being nice on the first few encounters. I mean, I used to hate crankies until I played ACNL but it's a little too much!
Wanting a perfect town but not liking any of the PWPs in stock.


----------



## proddc (Feb 9, 2014)

I. Hate it. When. Brewster. Tells me. To drink my coffee. "Before it cools" *NO* . I will let it cool if I so *FEEL* like it! I don't like fake people tell me what to do XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

When villagers plant their flowers in my hybrid garden . Excuse me, make yourself helpful and put the cosmos in the right place if you're gonna mess with it .


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 9, 2014)

haahha /sobs
Pretty much almost everything people have already said. I have nearly infinite problems with this goddamn game, but yet I have three copies.
I could list them off, but there's SO MANY issues I have and people have already listed pretty much all of them, but... I suppose I could try even though it's just repeating.

- Grass wear. Hahahaha yeah bye
- The utter horrid reduction and redundancy of dialogue with villagers. What happened to the extreme array they had in WW? This is a huge problem for me seeing as villagers are my favorite part.
- The fact that you have to run around like a chicken without a head to figure out if someone's moving or not in order to frantically stop them. In WW, you could literally just walk into their house, see they were in boxes, AND TELL THEM TO STAY. Wow, that was easy. You'd know because they'd be inside all day. Wow, Nintendo, why was that so hard to keep? 
- 10 QR code slots, AND the fact that you can't put **** on display unless it's "YOUR CREATION" in the Able Sisters' shop. Wow. Makes a whole lot of sense, Nintendo; have "Ducky Tank" by "Someone" from "Anytown", but don't allow us to put other people's QR's up without hacking them with an andoid app? Nice. Smart move.
- Expanding on the QR slots -- the fact that paths cannot be changed, requiring an alt if you want anything besides paths. Disgraceful.
- Inventory in general. Nintendo has always been utterly ******** with inventory space. The only reason Pokemon's improved is because of Gamefreak. Nintendo likes watching us suffer. This includes mail, closet, regular inventory, QR code slots, etc.
- Befriending them = "WELL THAT MEANS I'M OUTTA HERE"? What a bunch of bologna. I've been ignoring Mathilda and Chow for ages and they refuse to leave. It's so frustrating that the SAME PEOPLE want to move over and over and OVER because you're... Friends with them!? 
- Horrible lack of dialogue between villagers. They literally talk to each other once in a blue moon. In WW, you put 'em next to each other and they'll never shut up. It was great! Here? They stand next to each other for five minutes and don't say a word. They could literally be staring at each other and not be having a conversation. It's really bad.
- NPC dialogue. NPC DIALOGUE. PORTER CAN LITERALLY GET RUN OVER BY THAT GODDAMN TRAIN. I AM SO _SICK_ OF HIM. Others don't quite infuriate me as much as Porter does. Kapp'n might be second due to his whining when I want to skip the ten year journey to the island. But, really? "Do you want to connect to the internet?" GEE, I DUNNO, PORTER. REALLY, YOU TELL ME.
- PWP placement. God help me. _God help me._
- GAINING PWPs. There are some I really want, and yet I literally never get them anymore on my main. EVER. It's like they gave up and all they care about is their catchphrase or greeting or some other nonsense. UGH.
- Lack of control over placement of villagers. What the hell? Why can they move in front of your house, in front of your campsite, in front of your Retail? What's WRONG with this game? Extreme oversight by Nintendo. Thanks again, Nintendo.
- Pasts removed from NPCs. Good, I'm glad the new players won't have any knowledge of the interesting things that we learned in previous games. That wasn't needed anyway. (Sarcasm there. I loved learning about their pasts and I'm pissed about this.)
- Items not stacking. GOD HELP ME. Wow, you made fruit stack, Nintendo! GOOD JOB! Now why doesn't _anything else stack?_ Oh, and why is our wallet so SMALL? Oh, and you're telling me that if you have more than what your wallet can hold it literally fills up your entire inv? Fun!
- The ridiculous amount of _gating_ they added. Things were fine in WW from what I remember. Now it takes twenty years to get any shops upgraded, any of your house upgraded, ANYTHING DONE. Even villagers moving is gated to hell and back -- "hey I'm moving but not for like five weeks because I know you're not trying to cycle people out or anything so yeah!!!" God, why. Things in WW were so much better in that aspect.
- Inability to plant trees or bushes near ponds/rivers/lakes/walls/ANYTHING EVER. 
- Catalogue ordering is annoying. Dislike having to wait to get some mail that I have to read in order to get my item. It makes sense, but it's still horrendous. Goes double for things from the HHS.
- NEEDING Night Owl ordinance in order to do anything ever without TTing. Yes, good, have everything close at like 7PM, no one plays at night!!! And those that do don't want a Beautiful Town ordinance anyway!!!
- Load times/save times. Why are they so ridiculously long? They perfected Pokemon's save times, so what the hell is wrong with this game?
- Goddamn diving animals moving out of boundaries. That's really uncool.
- Fish biting and swimming away. Incredible. It's like they have zero braincells.
- I'm sure accidentally picking up/removing paths is absolutely horrendous. I have yet to face this monstrosity, but I will soon.
- Fruit being lost to the goddamn gates of hell if it falls onto a path. What in the _world_ is up with that? The ground literally swallows it up.
- Snooty villagers literally are NOT snooty. At all. Not even close. They're... Just _whiny._ I mean that in the nicest way possible; they're labeled as Snooty, so why are they "normal" with just a bit more whine to them? Where's that huge ego? It's an extremely sore disappointment for me coming from WW. Crankies definitely changed too, but I actually like it better now because they're sort of like gruff father-figures.
- Ugly permanent dirt patches. Why are they there..?
- Again, I'll say the ability to lose your favorite villagers so easily. It's absurd. Paranoia flares are far too common. 
- OH HAHA FORGOT ABOUT THE ONES THAT REFUSE TO MOVE EVEN AFTER YOU TELL THEM TO. THAT'S MY FAVORITE STORY. "Hey I'm this villager you hate I'm gonna leave." "THANK GO--" "I'm kidding. We're not best friends so I'm staying." "..." 
Kill me.

I get really frustrated when I talk about these things, pardon my language/attitude. I really feel like Nintendo did great with some things, and then just said "screw it" for the rest. Like, why? They made some things _worse_, and didn't improve on others.

And now we'll have to wait another 10 years for a new AC game because they sure as hell aren't ever going to patch or fix this one, no matter how many times we ask or plead.


----------



## Dollieclaire (Feb 9, 2014)

As Mayor you should be able to determine where someone moves! I hate having to make a new character and go through an entire process to determine where a new villager moves in...


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 9, 2014)

HERMIT CRABS.


----------



## french toast (Feb 10, 2014)

Random-generated prizes when they really shouldn't be. For example, the Ice series. After having one of everything in a set, I should be given a list to choose from.

Fireworks not being stackable. Redd, that was horrible.

Getting rid of items I didn't know are 'Not for sale' (I lost a sloppy dresser). It would be nice if the leaves of those items have a different shade of green so I can tell.

Our inability to center a one-unit size furniture.

NPC greetings and goodbyes in a store.

When Saharah gives me orderable wallpaper/flooring.

Permanent public works projects that cannot be demolished. Really? This is why I don't have a campsite nor a police building yet, and it took me a long time before I decided a spot for the cafe.

Having clothes being rewarded/mailed to me. I want _furniture._

The fact that when one disconnects on Club Tortimer, the rest of us goes too. Seriously? This has been abused.

When Kapp'n pulls the cord four times to start the motorboat.


----------



## Shado (Feb 10, 2014)

When you need to find a villager, so you use the megaphone like any normal person would and it says "No reply... maybe they aren't nearby?" 

ARGHHHH!! Well then where are they


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Feb 10, 2014)

I hate that I can't put paths in doorways, or on the ramp down to the beach.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 11, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Un-reorderable **** in general. Oh you cataloged someone's afternoon tea set? Tough ******* you can't order it!!!1


----------



## Shattersnap (Feb 11, 2014)

Another one of mine is having to read a letter before you can toss it.  Especially if it's something I ordered from HHA or Nook's I only care about the item.  Why can't I just toss the letter?  I know what it says, why must I read it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Shattersnap said:


> Another one of mine is having to read a letter before you can toss it.  Especially if it's something I ordered from HHA or Nook's I only care about the item.  Why can't I just toss the letter?  I know what it says, why must I read it?



this or that you cant throw them away in specific places -_-

Also that garbage cans doesn't count towards a perfect town. the **** they should be thankful I build one so crap can be thrown away.

And as I said before, dream codes changing for no reason. bullcrap Luna.


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 11, 2014)

A lot of them have already been mentioned, but I'll mention them again because they're that annoying. 

-Having to keep patterns in your inventory. I can deal with the 10 slots, I just hate having to carry around a bunch of paths instead of being able to store them away once I'm done. 
-The fact that I can't build near villagers' houses yet they can move in two inches away from anything they please. 
-Having to go through the "we already have these fossils" dialogue after I've already donated them all. 
-A lot of NPC dialogue in general. 
-Having to wait the entire time for some island tours
-Grass wear and dead spots
-Villagers planting their ugly flowers in with my hybrids
-Fish that swim to the other side of the river when you try to catch them
-Villagers being able to move in wherever they want (seriously housing plots would be a good PWP)
-Not being able to demolish, or at least move, certain PWPs
-Rocks being in the most inconvenient spots ever
-Not being able to see villager plots on the map
-The infrequency of PWP suggestions
-Having to befriend Sable for each character when you want to use the QR code machine
-Villagers stopping by when you're trying to arrange your furniture
-And the list goes on...


----------



## ZeldaFan (Feb 11, 2014)

-Stupid villagers not leaving. Caroline, I ignored you for almost half a year. You annoyed me so much by moving your stupid little house next to mine. I flipping restarted my game because of you. YOU DESTROYED SO MANY HYBRIDS AND PERFECT FRUIT TREES.
-Like five villagers moving right around my house. Seriously? Why? You have literally made a cluster of houses right by me. Yet poor Deena is all by herself across the bridge.
-You requested a PWP? It costs 400,000bells? How about you pay it off yourself, and whilst you're at it, pay off my mortgage, I've put around 2million bells into your PWPs, you've put like 30bells in.
-Stop walking around outside my house. Get lost, you are walking in my hybrid patch. Don't you flipping put non-hybrids down, ahat are you playing at?
-No, I don't think that you look 'cool or cute' in that stupid shirt design from someone from anytown, wear the stuff I specifically designed for you residents.
-Kapp'n, shut up. I don't want to hear a song about how you forgot your shoes on your first date with your wife, or how you put salt in your daughter's cake instead of sugar. NO, I did not get cuter from the trip to the island, I look exactly the same you dimwit.
-Villagers, stop saying I look awful, and that I look tired. It's freaking mean.
-Shut the hell up Isabel, I don't need an explanation on how to write letters.
-Cyrus, wake up for crying out loud. I don't care if there are people round, it's flipping rude.
-Villagers, stop coming round for a 'suprise visit' I'M BUSY.
-That god damn unlucky thing where you fall flat on your face.
-No, I'm not getting you some fruit, shake the tree yourself, you do it to non fruit trees, what's the difference?? No, I'm not fishing or catchin you a certain thing, you have nets and fishing rods, catch it yourself!
-Grass wear, STOP.
-Shop keepers, stop welcoming and saying goodbye to me, also stop following me. JEEZE.
/Rantoverfornow/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

Region locking. Ooh you want Japan, Korea or Germany stuff? Tough *******, get a game in the language AND countless 3DS console or harass everyone on random sites.

Come on nintendo remove the **** lock already.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 16, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## pinkx2 (Feb 16, 2014)

ZeldaFan said:


> -Stupid villagers not leaving. Caroline, I ignored you for almost half a year. You annoyed me so much by moving your stupid little house next to mine. I flipping restarted my game because of you. YOU DESTROYED SO MANY HYBRIDS AND PERFECT FRUIT TREES.
> -Like five villagers moving right around my house. Seriously? Why? You have literally made a cluster of houses right by me. Yet poor Deena is all by herself across the bridge.
> -You requested a PWP? It costs 400,000bells? How about you pay it off yourself, and whilst you're at it, pay off my mortgage, I've put around 2million bells into your PWPs, you've put like 30bells in.
> -Stop walking around outside my house. Get lost, you are walking in my hybrid patch. Don't you flipping put non-hybrids down, ahat are you playing at?
> ...



Seriously? It looks like you pretty much hate the game, I mean, the game is about doing favors to animals, to give them fruit, talk to them, get their visits...


----------



## Kildor (Feb 21, 2014)

This thread might be dead but hey,I have some pet peeves too c:
-Closets,Drawers,Lockers etc. Connected to each other. Its quite useful but I CAN'T store ANYMORE ITEMS. There are over a Gazillion items in the game and I can't keep most of them because of lack of inventory space.
-Path Placement. The paths are randomly placed around you. Why can't there be a movable square grid to show where your path will be placed?
-Serious lack of dialogue. Coco said the same sentence to me 4 times in a row. Also villagers of the same type will always say the same things. Tjats why I try to keep only 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 normal etc. In my village to keep things interesting.But I hope Nintendo did this with THE SHOPKEEPERS INSTEAD.Keep things short.
-Blathers not saying cool facts about fossils\bugs\fish anymore.
-You cannot decide to move a PWP project\a villagers house once built. If a villagers house is in the way, WHY CAN'T I just relocate my villager's house for !@#$# sake, I am THE MAYOR. While the villager's house is being built it would be cool to have them sleepover :3
-Horrible villager designs. Don't know if the devs were high on something.
-Overpticed PWP projects. 700,000  bells for a pyramid\sphinx that's as tall as your height? It would be cool if you can go in them but having them just there for 700 000 bells is not worth it.
-Building a requested PWP but the villagers would NOT like it. Coco asked me to build a rubbish bin but it turned out it can lower your TOWN RATING.
-Everything FEELS so repetitive. Due to the lack of dialogue,less things to do, I just feel that there is no replay value as your daily routine is placepaths|water flowers|talk to villagers|fish|catch bugs|make money|PWP| and then you're just done for the day.


TL;DR I felt the game was quite rushed instead of being slowly polished and perfected like the other versions(at least thats how I feel). I even wrote in the Club Nintendo Post-play ACNL survey form that the game felt rushed and repetitive. But I still thanked the devs for making such a great game.


----------



## Kiikay (Feb 21, 2014)

i want to pick up fruit not kick off 231232 patterned tiles


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 21, 2014)

1. *Shakes fruit tree* oh great i'll just pick up that frui....oh crap i just erased a custom path tile. *30 erased tiles later headbutts tree for 3 hours*

2. Oh yay a villager pinged me! Maybe they want to move cause I don't like them or maybe they would like to add a PWP! Let's go find out. Oh....you want me to go find you a pill bug? I'm not your maid go get it yourself there is a rock two feet in front of you >.>

3. *Wakes up one morning* Ahh rise and shine, hello birdies it's a lovely day today isn't it? I'll just go T&T Mart to see what's in stock....oh lovely.... someone just moved in and killed off 5 of my super rare hybrids that i worked on MONTHS to try and grow.

4. Really, PWP's that can't be demolished? Really?

5. The ratio of low quality villagers to high quality villagers is frankly pathetic. So many villagers that very few ppl like from what I've gathered, so why even put them in the game? I'm not saying let's have 100 tier one villagers or anything like that but some more balance wouldn't hurt? Unless it's all on us the community then shame on us :3

I'd go on but i'm tired and i'm starting to see things...so goodnight c:


----------



## AGentleman (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmmmm. Most of my personal pet peeves have already been stated, so I wont go into detail on those. A few things that might not have been said before are:

- Being unable to rotate pwps
- The dinging noise coming from an alternate character's mailbox
- Having more than 2 of any personality type in town. Since the dialogue is so limited its not uncommon for me to speak to one of my smugs for example, and then talk to a different villager of the same personality type and have them say the same exact thing the previous villager just said. That bugs the heck out of me.
- Having to restart the game to get a villager to walk around town and leave the stores/main street


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 21, 2014)

One of them that got me annoyed. I need 20 wrapping papers, I need to say "No, I know how to use this thing" for 20 times. 

Yes, unable to rotate pwps, I want my watering pump to be able to pump water out on the right side but no, no rotating now make me feel like I am placing it facing the wall, so the water pump out from the left.

Make icon for visitors that come to my town, so I don't have to follow them or make them follow me or get paranoid when they disappear from my sight. With the icon at least I know where they are now from my map.

Letter can't be toss before reading. Oh and I have to go through 10 letter from Timothy Nook, open it, not reading and toss them.

Why villager get to move out after their action is set on that day? THEY SHOULD NOT MOVE WITHOUT MAYOR PERMISSION FIRST! this make nobody can leave their precious town for months to years without checking or, bye to your dreamie. yep because dreamies has the highest chance to move out than those you ignore. Well play Nintendo, well play.


----------



## Silverwind (Feb 21, 2014)

1) Small inventory space (even with tools attached to mail).
2) Grass wear.
3) The game being anal about pwp placements.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 21, 2014)

I can sympathize with all of these so far but I still need to rant a bit too.

- When I want to pick something near a path and my character decides to rather erase the path so I have to switch to my pattern character to put it back again! 

- Lack of space for patterns! Just why?!

- Grass wear... Oh, look at that beautiful brown greyish spot of dirt. Isn't it lovely? -.-

- Stop greeting me every time I enter your store! I have been there 500 times already and it annoys me!

- Stop stalking me like a thief when I want to shop!

- Cranky and Snooty villagers are way too nice.

- Lack of villager dialogue. This game is all about interacting with them and you water down every personality while they repeat themselves over and over again.

- Nintendo sucks at online gaming and New Leaf is no exception...

Edit: How could I forget about PWP placement? It's absolutely outrageous and ridiculous, especially with bridges...

- The random mechanic of PWP suggestions. I am STILL waiting for 3 very important Uchi PWPs but Katt just wont suggest anything. Not even the diving trick works. Why Nintendo?!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2014)

The constant random move ins when it's birds or monkeys. Seriously, I've like always gotten either Monty or Shari or Jitters/Twiggy, stop it game you have like 300+ others WHY THESE EVERY SINGLE ****ING TIME


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Feb 21, 2014)

It's always too close to place a pwp but  a villager has no problems putting their  house on your proposed spot.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 23, 2014)

Not being able to change character eye shape, or demolish/move some projects. I'm EXTREMELY indecisive, so small things like that bother me deeply until I end up resetting my town again.

I must edit this post to add ponds. Stupid ponds.


----------

